# Could we...*Should we* have a music thread?



## teflon2bombaster (Aug 16, 2016)

*<START>*
Roy Buchanan - *I'm A Lonesome Fugitive*





*<BONUS TRACK>*
Tammy Wynette - *Apartment #9*





*<END>* - lol...


----------



## teflon2bombaster (Aug 16, 2016)

*#the'other'sideofthecoin...*

Charles Bradley - *Why Is It So Hard? (Live on KEXP)*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A few months back this one was started . http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47499-what-are-you-listening-to/


----------



## teflon2bombaster (Aug 16, 2016)

"Note taken..."

Thanks!


----------

